# SRG - Sydney Roads Group



## nizar (14 December 2006)

Breakout today.
Im liking the depth - instos and big boys buying, little guys selling:



> 10 5,878,143 1.310 1 1.315 6,802,599 39
> 10 4,711,493 1.305 2 1.320 2,556,200 48


----------



## scsl (14 December 2006)

*Re: SRG*

I got SRG shares as I have shares in MIG. I saw this distribution of stock as a dividend and today's rise (as a result of Transurban and SRG announcing a merger) as a growth in my dividend!


----------



## Ko Ko (19 January 2007)

Im with you guys, this is a growth of my existing holding of MIG. I recieved the prospectus of transurban wanting me to sell my shares. Is anyone selling, or buying some more?
Not sure what others think about this, need some insight.


----------



## Gundini (13 April 2007)

Anybody still interested in this stock?

Got a tip for it today (Don't you just love tips, not!) and they recon it's going to go to $2. When I asked "when", "they" said in good time, hehehe...

Anyway, the latest rally would be due to:

Sydney Roads Group reported that Transurban Group declared its offer for Sydney Roads Group to be unconditional and urged SRG Security Holders to accept. Transurban has already received acceptances totalling 31.58% of all SRG securities. As previously noted, SRG's Directors have unanimously recommended that SRG Security Holders accept the offer in the absence of a superior offer and that each of the SRG Directors have accepted the Transurban Offer. Transurban's Offer is scheduled to close at 7:00pm (Melbourne time) on 16 April 2007. TCL Ann: Transurbans Offer for SRG goes unconditional  (Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader)

I would have thought the premium would already be built into SRG...

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

